# How many followers u got on instagram



## Deleted member 3270 (May 5, 2020)

I heard theres money to be made in advertising products on Insta. I know its oversaturated but its definitely underrated still and not something that’s exactly going away some time soon. 

_the least you need is about 300 ideally with a low following rate. _this can be begged for or even botted. Anyone got the juice on this im starting to build a following ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 5, 2020)

1.1k


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 5, 2020)

I don't have instagram


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 5, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> I don't have instagram


If you are over 6 psl you should try it


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 5, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> I don't have instagram


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 5, 2020)

500+


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 5, 2020)

21


----------



## TheMewingBBC (May 5, 2020)

Nah you need WAY more than 300 followers lol. Advertisers typically go for people with atleast 20k, and most wouldn’t look at you unless you got 100k+.

I learned dropshippers buy accounts with 30k plus for 500-1500 and advertise their products on their, or they will pay accounts for like 20-150 dollars for a 12-24 hour post depending on your follower count. So yeah it’s good business but you need a followers count in the five figures to get yourself started


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 5, 2020)

*37 without a single pic.*


----------



## Chad1212 (May 5, 2020)

*645 without single pic and black profile pic*


6ft1 said:


> 1.1k


Chad


----------



## TopzCat1 (May 5, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> I heard theres money to be made in advertising products on Insta. I know its oversaturated but its definitely underrated still and not something that’s exactly going away some time soon.
> 
> _the least you need is about 300 ideally with a low following rate. _this can be begged for or even botted. Anyone got the juice on this im starting to build a following ngl


Send me link


----------



## goat2x (May 5, 2020)

15.5k
i started popping lately


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> 15.5k
> i started popping lately


what your page about? so you insta model? 1,000 here


----------



## needsolution (May 5, 2020)

I dont have instagram


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 5, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> I heard theres money to be made in advertising products on Insta. I know its oversaturated but its definitely underrated still and not something that’s exactly going away some time soon.
> 
> _the least you need is about 300 ideally with a low following rate. _this can be begged for or even botted. Anyone got the juice on this im starting to build a following ngl


3.4 million


----------



## BadaBing (May 5, 2020)

More than you cuck


----------



## goat2x (May 5, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> what your page about? so you insta model? 1,000 here


yeah lorsss.psl im a fucking famous model


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 5, 2020)

40.3m


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (May 5, 2020)

2, but my dog has 600 tbh


----------



## prgfromnl (May 5, 2020)

325


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 5, 2020)

goat2x said:


> yeah lorsss.psl im a fucking famous model


u might mog a nigga not sure


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (May 5, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> u might mog a nigga not sure


who's the foid on your avi


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 5, 2020)

Alban said:


> who's the foid on your avi


foid dates ugly ass Big Sean wouldnt bother


----------



## THEMOGEE (May 5, 2020)

1.4K AND I FOLLOW 200

JUST FOLLOW A FUCK TON OF PEOPLE THEN UNFOLLOW AFTER A WEEK


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (May 5, 2020)

540


----------



## basedfedoracel (May 5, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> 540







mirin ur blurgang avi


----------



## zahnxly (May 5, 2020)

LPT to quickly get more insta followers:

set ig profile to private, have some neutral profile pic
catfish as a hot girl on Tinder, list the ig profile in bio
wait a while, then change your profile pic back to yourself
accept all the follow requests who probably forgot about you and won't remember to unfollow
???
profit


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2020)

easy way to get more followers is make yubo and tinder and add them on insta afterwards than you get people that are attracted to you you so more likely to get likes and comments


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 7, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> are attracted to you


404


----------



## majorcope (May 12, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> I heard theres money to be made in advertising products on Insta. I know its oversaturated but its definitely underrated still and not something that’s exactly going away some time soon.
> 
> _the least you need is about 300 ideally with a low following rate. _this can be begged for or even botted. Anyone got the juice on this im starting to build a following ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 12, 2020)

majorcope said:


> View attachment 403666


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (May 12, 2020)

I don't use social media.


----------



## Krezo (May 12, 2020)

0


----------



## Deleted member 6793 (May 12, 2020)

The whole Looksmax.me is following me


----------



## Hector (May 13, 2020)

I have 8700 followers combined in 2 accounts + my personal one

But I dont use my personal account, friends tell me to upload pics of me there because I could flirt easily with girls but my body dismorphia prevents me to do that.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (May 13, 2020)

0.


----------



## Julian (May 13, 2020)

like 10 but I never use it


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 13, 2020)

711 follower following 150. Basically when I was 13 I spam followed thots with bad follower to following ratio because I knew they were more likely to follow me back. Then after a few days I would unfollow them all and repeat the process.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (May 13, 2020)

17K





































It's a meme account


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 14, 2020)

12k


----------



## Lapuig (May 14, 2020)

9


----------



## needsolution (May 14, 2020)

Hector said:


> I have 8700 followers combined in 2 accounts + my personal one
> 
> But I dont use my personal account, friends tell me to upload pics of me there because I could flirt easily with girls but my body dismorphia prevents me to do that.


----------



## Lars (May 14, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> 17K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also stealing memes from reddit like every meme account?


----------



## Luke LLL (May 14, 2020)

1k


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 14, 2020)

900 current


----------



## Hector (May 14, 2020)

needsolution said:


>


They are meme accounts


----------



## needsolution (May 14, 2020)

Hector said:


> They are meme accounts


Still mogs me


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 14, 2020)

i only use cuckitt


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (May 14, 2020)

like 4, my gf, 2 online friends and some indian guy

rarely post though


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 14, 2020)

500+


----------



## intovoid (May 14, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> I heard theres money to be made in advertising products on Insta. I know its oversaturated but its definitely underrated still and not something that’s exactly going away some time soon.
> 
> _the least you need is about 300 ideally with a low following rate. _this can be begged for or even botted. Anyone got the juice on this im starting to build a following ngl


400 with a 1.1:1 ratio follower/following ratio


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 14, 2020)

Send me DM we can exchange instagram handles for statusboost tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 14, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> I heard theres money to be made in advertising products on Insta. I know its oversaturated but its definitely underrated still and not something that’s exactly going away some time soon.
> 
> _the least you need is about 300 ideally with a low following rate. _this can be begged for or even botted. Anyone got the juice on this im starting to build a following ngl


Fuck insta and fuck normies


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 14, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> 12k


of course you do


----------



## DianabolDownie (May 14, 2020)

like 10? I only made one to follow shortuglyandbrown
never posted and never plan to


----------



## john2 (May 14, 2020)

31

I barely ever use it for interaction.

No posts.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (May 14, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> also stealing memes from reddit like every meme account?


It isn't exactly a meme account, I just made shitty puns and over a period of time my dogass content attracted some audience. Tbh I don't even like memes from late 20s they've become to mainstream and have been normified to core. Also, even if I wanted to steal memes, why do it from that autist website?


----------



## Chad1212 (May 14, 2020)

*654*


----------



## Davidjolski (May 14, 2020)

1, this is what happens when you're 4psler with no social life


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 20, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> of course you do


Yessir, I am living the dream jfl.
Wdym tho?


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (May 20, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> 1.1k


NT mogs me to Andromeda


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 20, 2020)

Ion instafeam


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 20, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> I heard theres money to be made in advertising products on Insta. I know its oversaturated but its definitely underrated still and not something that’s exactly going away some time soon.
> 
> _the least you need is about 300 ideally with a low following rate. _this can be begged for or even botted. Anyone got the juice on this im starting to build a following ngl


Just be good looking, post ab pics, ask girls to follow you. Simple.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (May 20, 2020)

Used to have maybe 250, but then everyone unfollowed me so now I’m 167


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 20, 2020)

I don't use it and it's locked
120~


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (May 31, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *654*


mirin with my 38 followers. What's your IG btw?


----------



## Deleted member 795 (May 31, 2020)

164

I ask here how to increase them but "muh man if you are not in school It is useless"


----------



## Germania (Jun 1, 2020)

Guess What? said:


> 164
> 
> I ask here how to increase them but "muh man if you are not in school It is useless"


Even the Instagram of my dog has more


----------



## AlphaDude (Jun 1, 2020)

30.000
I did shit ton of follow/unfollow 3 years ago when Insta wasn't as strict with limits


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 1, 2020)

imagine being blackpilled + using social media

it's literally dopamine shots for normies

its cringe


----------



## Pleiadian (Jun 1, 2020)

21

What can I say? I am a truecel


----------



## Lux (Jun 1, 2020)

1000 but I followed 800 & only got around 150 likes when I used to post


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jun 2, 2020)

Germania said:


> Even the Instagram of my dog has more


 Congratulations


----------



## Madness (Jun 2, 2020)

1k following 300
No posts


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 2, 2020)

only 300  but i get like 150 likes


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 2, 2020)

Don't use insta


----------



## Fukkenthots (Jun 2, 2020)

Like 60. I don’t really let anyone follow me unless they’re friends/coworkers or we’re dating, not that I get any requests anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 2, 2020)

33, but i've linked my chadfish with my IG so let the followers roll in


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jun 2, 2020)

Ion insta


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 2, 2020)

Got rejected today for not having enough insta followers/fb friends/likes. The girl I was chatting with found it too suspicious and a red flag. JFL.

It's over.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jun 2, 2020)

300 but following like 400 jfl


----------



## homesick (Jun 2, 2020)

Dope said:


> 300 but following like 400 jfl


thats fine tho. good base to start. jfl at me having a private profile with 50. i could have started mine in school (i was popular, could easily have gotten a good base) but i didnt do it, lolllll

To be honest, fuck buying followers. IMO, at least in my country, followers within ur social circle, and other people in the city u live in, is what matters. Thats what social proof is all about. if a bunch of randoms follows u, that doesnt mean u have a good social circle afterall.
also u should be tagged in a bunch of others people pictures. easy social proof again

tired af rn, i hope u guys get my point. also my 2 cents, if ur still in school, get a ig going asap


----------



## Deleted member 388 (Jun 2, 2020)

203K


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 2, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> 33, but i've linked my chadfish with my IG so let the followers roll in


I didnt have any succes with that method at all 

Hbu?


----------



## Hades (Jun 2, 2020)

I have 700


----------

